# 140kg Push Press, 90kg bodyweight



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strong chris,could have done more there..looked easy.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

mal said:


> strong chris,could have done more there..looked easy.


Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

1 strong mofo..brilliant mate


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

U are one strong man and in great shape aswell all the blokes I know that lift like this are 20stone homers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Doubt I could even unrack that :lol:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have kep them light for a few weeks, and gradually built them up heavier each week. Really enjoying them at the moment, I would like to squeeze a little more out before the World Powerlifting Championships in Hungary. I find the way I do them helps with my Bench Press. Thank you for the comments 

You would be suprised bro, just keep doing them each week, I bet it won't take you long to get a decent weight with persistance!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Incredible press, looked effortless until you wanted to kill the person filming ha ha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, looked like you got lot more in you:thumbup:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You don't even need to open these threads to know who's gonna be performing the lift, you just know from the title!

Brutal strength.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I'm always impressed by your lifting mate, but this one left me a bit shocked, you made it look really easy, and at your body weight, well it's something else


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Very impressive mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Great lifting as usual. I really enjoy seeing someone do the push press, perhaps because I do OK at it.

Do you clean + press?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Impressive to say the least! What do you strict OHP?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have been getting the hang of C&J for the last few months, it slowly coming together. I still have a long way to go, there are some monsters about, I'm a novice. I don't go much over 110kg strict, I need to devote a bit of time to them to be honest mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> I have been getting the hang of C&J for the last few months, it slowly coming together. I still have a long way to go, there are some monsters about, I'm a novice. I don't go much over 110kg strict, I need to devote a bit of time to them to be honest mate.


Is this for C&J or strict press?


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome. Can't believe how easy you made that look, think I might give it a shot.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Good clean lift. Ever done the lift with the bar racked on the back?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

gb666 said:


> Good clean lift. Ever done the lift with the bar racked on the back?


Cracking find mate, that's Ricky Bruch, Olympic discuss thrower in the 72 Olympics in Munich. This was the same games as David Rigert was competing in, crazy era for strength sports. He was a crazy guy, he matched the world record, and still has the Swedish national record 20 years later.

Yes I do them a lot, 162.5kg is my best. I have missed 170kg a couple of times. This video was shot the week before I hit 162.5kg, Gareth Hives is filming it, he won two silver medals in the 1990 Commonwealth Games, and later three bronze medals a few years later.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this for C&J or strict press?


Clean & Jerk mate, it's coming together. I will post a video in a few weeks after the World Championships in Hungary.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> Cracking find mate, that's Ricky Bruch, Olympic discuss thrower in the 72 Olympics in Munich. This was the same games as David Rigert was competing in, crazy era for strength sports. He was a crazy guy, he matched the world record, and still has the Swedish national record 20 years later.
> 
> Yes I do them a lot, 162.5kg is my best. I have missed 170kg a couple of times. This video was shot the week before I hit 162.5kg, Gareth Hives is filming it, he won two silver medals in the 1990 Commonwealth Games, and later three bronze medals a few years later.


Good split jerk, don't like them myself as balance is an issue so just do as a push/jerk press off the back.

Bruch was something else, crazy strong. His DVD is well worth a watch a bit out there in some places but the training clips are unreal.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, I find the Push Press from the front much more productive for what I'm doing. I don't dip under the bar, so I rely more on power and seems to help a lot with my bench press. I love training over head, would love it to be part of the Powerlifts in competition.

Bruch was bonkers, I admire the throwers very much. They are incredible strength athletes, I think he was about 6ft 6 and athletic to boot. It would be interesting to sit in on a training session with these boys


----------

